# Pssile Humidor project



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm thinkng about picking this up and turning it into a humidor project.

It's an old oak ice box that's up at my local aution house. What do you guys think? I can probably walk with it for about 20 bucks.










​


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Do it! It'd be a sweet, cheap humi. If you want to go crazy, pop out the front door panels and replace with glass.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

oooooooohhh pretty :tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

looks like a great beginning of a cool project! being an old icebox the seal may already be pretty good.

Good luck!:tu


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Ahhhmm where did you say this auction house is located..??


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

I have one that I made into a Humi and love it...


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Simplified said:


> I have one that I made into a Humi and love it...


Wow, that's beautiful. Did you refinish it? What did you do to the inside? This one has a metal lining. I figure I could cover the top in cedar for singles and leave the bottom alone and store boxes or maybe make a rack.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> Ahhhmm where did you say this auction house is located..??


It's in southern MD, near the Chesapeake bay.

Here's the web site, they get lot's of cool stuff and it usually sells dirt cheap. I picked up a PolkAudio center speaker for my surround sound there last year. It was Ebaying for 300-500, I got it for 40 bucks.

www.chesapeakemarketplace.com


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Bax said:


> It's in southern MD, near the Chesapeake bay.
> 
> Here's the web site, they get lot's of cool stuff and it usually sells dirt cheap. I picked up a PolkAudio center speaker for my surround sound there last year. It was Ebaying for 300-500, I got it for 40 bucks.
> 
> www.chesapeakemarketplace.com


Thanks for the link. I will keep looking, but shipping a ice box like that to Kansas might be $$$.

The Spanish cedar in the top for singles sounds good, and boxes below should be all you need. I love it when a plan comes together..


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

DO IT. Then post pics when you are done.


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

If you get it keep us updated with pictures, please. I would love to see the finished product.:tu


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Bax said:


> Wow, that's beautiful. Did you refinish it? What did you do to the inside? This one has a metal lining. I figure I could cover the top in cedar for singles and leave the bottom alone and store boxes or maybe make a rack.


I removed the metal inside as the whole thing had a small because it was an ice box and water got behind the metal and into the insulation. I lined it with 1 inch think cedar and had shelves build into the box. It is as solid as a rock and seals like a drum. Few more pictures below.


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Simplified said:


> I removed the metal inside as the whole thing had a small because it was an ice box and water got behind the metal and into the insulation. I lined it with 1 inch think cedar and had shelves build into the box. It is as solid as a rock and seals like a drum. Few more pictures below.


That is one of the sweetest most original ideas I have seen. Very cool! :tu


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

That is a great looking humidor... !!!!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Simplified said:


> I removed the metal inside as the whole thing had a small because it was an ice box and water got behind the metal and into the insulation. I lined it with 1 inch think cedar and had shelves build into the box. It is as solid as a rock and seals like a drum. Few more pictures below.


After looking at this I don't how you couldn't do it! Very nice!!!


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Simplified said:


> I removed the metal inside as the whole thing had a small because it was an ice box and water got behind the metal and into the insulation. I lined it with 1 inch think cedar and had shelves build into the box. It is as solid as a rock and seals like a drum. Few more pictures below.


Can I just say... HOLY CRAP! :dr That's an awesome humi. To the OP, do it post pics!

Tam


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

You would not have posted that pic unless you wanted us to tell you to go for it. What are you waiting for?


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Simplified said:


> I removed the metal inside as the whole thing had a small because it was an ice box and water got behind the metal and into the insulation. I lined it with 1 inch think cedar and had shelves build into the box. It is as solid as a rock and seals like a drum. Few more pictures below.


F'n A!!!
Nice job!:tu


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

If I could pick that up for $20.00, I'd do it!


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Simplified said:


> I removed the metal inside as the whole thing had a small because it was an ice box and water got behind the metal and into the insulation. I lined it with 1 inch think cedar and had shelves build into the box. It is as solid as a rock and seals like a drum. Few more pictures below.


Excellent work!


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for all of the kind words, I do not want to thread jack just to show what can be done with a box like this. I hope you pulled the trigger.:tu


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

For $20 I would definitely make a project out of it. Let us know how it looks when its finished if you do pick it up!!:tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm going to run up this morning and drop a bid off. If I get it, I'll keep you updated on the progress... and if the wife doesn't approve then someone is going to get one hell of a bomb!:tu


----------



## IceChant (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks good, I'm waiting to see pictures after you'll get it fixed up.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

That will be a great humi! Hope you got it!!

Sam, yours is a perfect conversion! Beautiful!:tu


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

I've been looking for one of those for months at a decent price for a humidor conversion and haven't found a thing. Congrats and good luck with the project :tu Looks like it will be a lot of fun "making it your own."


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice looking piece....

Sam yours looks great. Good luck with the project.:ss


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

I would certainly go for it. It will make a really sweet humi when you're done with it and it's got old world craftsmanship. I don't think you can go wrong with this one.


----------

